# فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن



## المسوقه ام ناصر (26 أغسطس 2013)

للبيع فقاسه فل اتوماتيك 48 بيضه صينيه

للبيع 

فقاسه 48 بيضه جديده كلياً فل اتوماتيك صينيه 
المواصفات : 
1- تقليب اوتوماتيك 
2- مقياس الحراره الكتروني 
3- مقياس الرطوبه الكتروني 
4- مروحه لشفط الروائح والرطوبة الزياده والحرارة الزياده
5- حاضنه للصيصان داخليه
6- نسبة التفقيس تتجاوز 96% بشرط جميع البيض ملقح
7. كهرباء 220 فولت.
8. جرس انذار عند زيادة أو نقص الحرارة أو الرطوبة
9. أطباق البيض بلاستيكية لجميع انواع البيض عدا النعام
10- لوحة التحكم يوجد بها عداد الايام وعداد التقليب

السعر : 800 ريال 
للطلب الاتصال 
0551511002
0569948881


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (26 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

السعر : 800 ريال 
للطلب الاتصال 
0551511002
0569948881الرجاءعندالاتصال ذكرمن طرف المسوقة ام ناصر


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (26 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (27 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (28 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

السعر : 800 ريال 
للطلب الاتصال 
0551511002
0569948881الرجاءعندالاتصال ذكرمن طرف المسوقة ام ناصر


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ‌ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ‌ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺃﺗﻮﺏ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺧﻠﻘﻪ ﻭﺯﻧﺔ ﻋﺮﺷﻪ ﻭﺭﺿﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻣﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺗﻪ


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (30 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ‌ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ‌ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺃﺗﻮﺏ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺧﻠﻘﻪ ﻭﺯﻧﺔ ﻋﺮﺷﻪ ﻭﺭﺿﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻣﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺗﻪ


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: فقاسة بيض لمحبين مشاريع الدواجن بااقل سعر لاهل الرياض والمناطق الاخرى شحن*

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------

